# Going Bowling



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Ducks got shafted by the BSC, go figure your #5 in the nation and you get beat out by Notre Dame just because they are Notre Dame and FSU who isn't even ranked wins their division and they get to go. Grrr I hate the BSC.

Oh well we can afford to go bowling so Sandi and I along with some great friends are going bowling in San Diego between Christmas and New Years. You may see us on TV, we'll be the ones in Green & Yellow screaming *GO DUCKS!*!!

Great thing is friends are season ticket holders so we should get decent seats, and we've been racking up points using our Amex Starwood card so we're getting two hotel rooms for nothing!

... and to the unnamed Beaver Fan all I have to say is enjoy the Capital One *NO* Bowl


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a good time Steve
Don't yell too much









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sandi and I along with some great friends are going bowling in San Diego


Man, Y-Guy, don't you have a bowling alley there where you live?----You gotta go all the way to San Diego? I knew the left coast was quite a ways behind the rest of the country, but geez, no bowling alley in the PNW?

Have fun anyway.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> The Ducks got shafted by the BSC, go figure your #5 in the nation and you get beat out by Notre Dame just because they are Notre Dame and FSU who isn't even ranked wins their division and they get to go. Grrr I hate the BSC.


Steve,

I try to look at that at least the Pac-10 is represented this year in the championship, so that is a major step forward.

Have a blast in SoCal, I will be with you in spirit!

Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Mark, what's a bowling alley?


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Y-Guy! action

I'm jealous. My favorite college team (OU) and my favorite town. What a dream!

You guys have fun and be carefull!

-Kim


----------



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

Not much to add other than a GO HOKIES !

That FSU team you speak of spanked my team. Not sure how well our fans will travel since we will returning to Jacksonville 3 weeks after playing the ACC Championship there.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Y-Guy,

I agree, Oregon got hosed by the BCS. Notre Dame does not deserve to be there. Sorry about that, but I hope the Holiday Bowl is no holiday for the Ducks!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Ducks?

Ducks = Soft, squishy
Bulldogs = Tough, scary

Pour some sugar on me...
Woof, woof, woof.










Reverie


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Ducks?
> 
> Ducks = Soft, squishy
> Bulldogs = Tough, scary
> ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Ducks?
> 
> Ducks = Soft, squishy
> Bulldogs = Tough, scary
> ...


Reverie,

All I can say is The Ducks cheerleaders are WAY BETTER LOOKING!
Man, what a dog! Woof.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, but can your cheerleaders do this?










Good luck getting a duck to scare the opposition...

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> The Ducks got shafted by the BSC, (...snip)
> 
> ... and to the unnamed Beaver Fan all I have to say is enjoy the Capital One *NO* Bowl
> 
> ...


I just got back from a 2 week trip in Europe (work related) and I'm guessing that Beaver shot was directed my way.









Fair enough...but we'll get you guys next year!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Now would I make a jab at the Beavers?


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Y-Guy:
All I have to say is

GO SOONERS!

And that I am duck-green with envy that you are going to the game.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Yum, where's the duck???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm guessing that Beaver shot was directed my way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably not Jim, but a nice sentiment anyway!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

